# LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING



## Ron Handgraaf (Jul 10, 2007)

One of those great TRAINING MANUALS 
and the P-38H / J-5 / F-5B
PILOT'S FLIGHT OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS
a beautiful clean and colorfull manual.

Have fun!

Regards

Ron

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Very cool and many thanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Ron!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jul 10, 2007)

good find Ron much appreciated. A beautiful a/c


----------



## firstflight (May 9, 2008)

Hello to all,
I am very interested in the P-38 and was wondering if anyone here might have a set of blue prints for the P-38 F-4 or even the F-5. Really any set will help. I have a complete TO maintenance manual N0. 01-75F-3, But it is limited in the details for fabrication of the new parts. 
Another issue is a diagram for the supercharger.

Keepem flying,
Firstflight


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2008)

firstflight said:


> Hello to all,
> I am very interested in the P-38 and was wondering if anyone here might have a set of blue prints for the P-38 F-4 or even the F-5. Really any set will help. I have a complete TO maintenance manual N0. 01-75F-3, But it is limited in the details for fabrication of the new parts.
> Another issue is a diagram for the supercharger.
> 
> ...



Try these folks...

March Air Museum - Contact


----------

